# 2 New Horus Heresy Books revealed.



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Found these on the Black Library website this morning. We have Raven Flight an audio book due for release in Feb 2010. LINK

From Raven's Flight on Amazon:

"After the horrors of the Dropsite Massacre, the Raven Guard are trying to survive in the caves and mountains of Isstvan V. Their plight is desperate, and escape from the roaming Chaos Legions seems impossible. Meanwhile Colonel Valerius of the Imperial army begins suffering terrible dreams, believing the Raven Guard to be in trouble. But he faces obstacles of his own in attempting what he believes will be a heroic rescue. Can the decimated Legion hold out against the forces of the World Eaters long enough to reach an unlikely salvation?"

And Nemesis due for release in September 2010. LINK

Nemesis is the next in the series following Prospero Burns/A Thousand Sons. From the title, anyone have any guesses whos involved? I initially thought Perturabo and Dorn, although it couldnt be the Iron Cage incident as that was after the Siege of Terra, maybe its centered around the Iron Warriors and their hatred of the Imperial Fists? The only other Primarch rivalries (which I assume is what the title is about) i can think of is: Magnus and Russ, but it wont be about them as they are getting the spotlight in A thousand Sons and Prospero Burns. Alpharius and Guilliman, maybe a follow-up to Legion?

EDIT:

Right well... Its now Confirmed... Nemesis is set post-Isstvan V and is about a team of assassins trying to assassinate Horus. However at the same time an assassin has his sights on the Emperor:....

"After Istvaan V, Horus declares outright war against the Imperium. In the shadows of the Emperor's Palace, powerful figures convene. Their plan - to send a team of assassins to execute the arch-traitor Horus and end the war for the galaxy of mankind before it's even begun. But what they cannot know is that another assassin is abroad already, with his sights firmly set on killing the Emperor."


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Ravensflight being an audio book is a kick in the teeth, I hate audio books, I WANT TO READ THE BLOODY THING!
Nemesis could possibly be about Garro and co, possibly shedding a bit more light on the Grey Knights early history?


----------



## Cpt. Loken (Sep 7, 2008)

Ravensflight being an audio book sucks. its HH it needs to be a book!
I hope Normtheunsavoury is right. it would be great to have some background info.


----------



## BeastsofWar (Apr 1, 2009)

the audio books dont seem to generally push the plot on much. The last HH audio book was totally skippable as far as story progression goes. Anyway i'll be looking forward to more HH fluff. just finishing off Fallen Angels 

BoW- John


----------



## exsanguis (Jun 15, 2009)

Something Garro related would be awesome! He's definitely got something to do with the Inquisition/Grey Knights. Flight of the Eisenstein was awesome.

Let's not forget about what happened in the previous Dark Angels novel. Could be something to do with that?

As far as I'm concerned Abnett, McNeill and Swallow are the only authors who should be allowed to write HH novels! If Abnett doesn't write the book about the siege of the Imperial Palace I'll cry.


----------



## BeastsofWar (Apr 1, 2009)

amen to that


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

The siege of Terra is a long way off yet IMO, they've still got another seven years to cover yet.
As long as Ben Counter doesn't serve up any more crap like Battle For The Abyss then the series should go from strength to strength!
Descent of Angels was another low point but was redeemed by Fallen Angels other than that I've loved every book. 
Releasing an audio book is OK if you release it as a book as well, why do just one here and one there? 
Why would you need an audio book any way? No offence but you're going to struggle playing 40K if your blind or unable to read. It just strikes me as stupid, with all the paper work involved in the game, who on earth is going to be worried about reading a bloody book?
I'm quite badly dyslexic and sometimes struggle with reading and spelling but I would still much rather have a book I can read than have a story read to me like I'm a child.

Piss poor move GW, piss poor!


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

normtheunsavoury said:


> Ravensflight being an audio book is a kick in the teeth, I hate audio books, I WANT TO READ THE BLOODY THING!


 What he said. I can't read an audiobook in work...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

2 audio piles of poo ? think about it, how bad must they be for them not to even do the first print run.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> 2 audio piles of poo ? think about it, how bad must they be for them not to even do the first print run.


It can't be any worse than Battle for the Abyss, surely?

EDIT
I just decided to send BL a stroppy email, wait and see if there's a response, I'm not holding my breath!


----------



## Major Strombardt (Feb 22, 2009)

I love audio books! But there should be a print release if it's within the series to keep it whole, complete and uniform.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

normtheunsavoury said:


> It can't be any worse than Battle for the Abyss, surely?


battle for the abyss(mal) got a book so they can't have thought too badly of it.

To be honest i think they have fractured and diluted the story too much by trying to cash in on the success of the original three or four books, they need to get back to Horus and his schemes, after all its the "Horus" heresy.

I dont have an issues reading about other factions within the whole story arc,but the warmaster needs to feature more heavily in the books,at the moment i think we have a higher number of books in the series where Horus is a either a minor character or not present, more than he is the main focus which i personally feel is wrong considering the title of the series.

I know that the war was a huge galatic affair but we dont need to read about every little bit of it, i want the meaty protein beefy bits of the story not the gravy and i certainly dont need to read about some 2d medieval squire evolution bollocks,thats not even story gravy, thats the sediment left in the sink when the dish water has drained away.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Seems nobody here likes Battle for the Abyss, why? I didn't have any complaints with it.


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

KarlFranz40k said:


> Seems nobody here likes Battle for the Abyss, why? I didn't have any complaints with it.


The very same. Especially after reading "Descent of Angel"... I nearly tore my eyes to burn 'em after finishing that piece of awful waste of paper. It looks to me like a novel upon bretonians hastily converted into an *HH* novel for the Dark Angels... No, when you can't compare "Battle for the Abyss" and that thing... but it's still true that:
1)We seem to lose the Horus point of view for a quite pleasurable (according to me) more general aspect of the Heresy.
2)Abnett and McNeill tend to be the best writers (according to me 2, the return) with the most experience in the field and as a result, I find their work more enjoyable than others. But, don't forget, writing a novel takes time and if you speed the authors up, you'll end up with poor grade stuff. As usual, quality rewards patience, and Abnett already writes trillions of books...

Let's rejoice having something to read and to gossip and to toy with, it's already better than a lot of other excellent game universes...


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

About Nemesis, it could also be Guilliman/Lorgar. It would be interesting to see how it is for the Word Bearers, the original inciters of this rebellion. 
(Ofcourse, I am biased towards that )

Guilliman/Lorgar is kinda viable because it's after isstvan and before the siege. Lorgar also had a hate for Guilliman as the emperor's favourite.


----------



## MJayC50 (Oct 30, 2007)

i like audiobooks! i love to eat sleep read 40k all day long and im on the road alot for work so it gets a big thumbs up from me even if its a bit naff compared to the novels (i love laybye's!)


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

If Nemisis reveals that the survivors on Istvaan are still alive i would be sooooooooooo happy!


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I sent BL a stroppy email and this is their reply, make of it what you will!

Our audiobooks are currently short stories and this is a new format
which we are providing as many people enjoy this medium, one of a few
which we are making available to our fans. In order to produce these we
have these scripts written from a story which is used by a voice actor
with sound effects as well as narration to provide a new experience for
those who enjoy the background worlds of Warhammer and Warhammer 40,000.

The "Raven's Flight" audiobook adds to the Horus Heresy storyline but
will not spoil any of the novels, nor have we decided to make the
storyline from it exclusive to that format. I do hope that you will
continue to enjoy our novels as they progress through the epic storyline
of the Horus Heresy.

Sincerely

Ragnar Karlsson
Direct Sales Manager
Black Library


----------



## Major Strombardt (Feb 22, 2009)

normtheunsavoury said:


> I sent BL a stroppy email and this is their reply, make of it what you will!
> 
> Our audiobooks are currently short stories and this is a new format
> which we are providing as many people enjoy this medium, one of a few
> ...



Sounds fair enough...especially after you described your email as 'stroppy'.

Why does everyone make a big deal about change and difference and then get even more stroppy just because they don't like something?

Don't like it?...don't buy it and then they will not do it anymore if it doesn't sell.

Simple.

Cheers.


----------



## baggy42 (Jul 17, 2009)

isnt there a rivaly between Russ and El Jonson?


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

baggy42 said:


> isnt there a rivaly between Russ and El Jonson?


I'd speak more of a barely restrained hatred...


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Who says it is a rivalry about Primarchs? Horus Aximand and Abaddon for example probably developed a HUGE rivalry when they realised after Horus bites the dust one of them will take the mantle of Legion Commander it would also help explain why Aximand ISNT in 40k as we know of.


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

dark angel said:


> Who says it is a rivalry about Primarchs? Horus Aximand and Abaddon for example probably developed a HUGE rivalry when they realised after Horus bites the dust one of them will take the mantle of Legion Commander it would also help explain why Aximand ISNT in 40k as we know of.


Hell, there are hints of rivalries at every level in 40K, even between your "basic" space-marines...


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I've been thinking, and maybe it could be a novel based around the time of the unification wars/start of the Great Crusade, and be based on the Emperor's 'nemesis'; Chaos  Its possible! Although what such a novel could add to the Horus Heresy series is debatable.

Im thinking now it could be about the Emperor and his attempts to penetrate the Eldar Webway.

EDIT:

James Swallow himself said this on the BL forums regarding 'Nemesis':

*Some facts regarding Nemesis...

It's not the Blood Angels/Signus Prime story. I plan to write that in the future, but it's not this novel.

It's also not about the Iron Cage, or the Nemesis chapter, or the Sisters of Silence, as suggested elsewhere; in fact, none of the possibilities that have been suggested in this thread (so far) are even close to what - or who - it is about.

Also, I've seen the cover and it's very cool...*

EDIT2: It also could involve Loken's return (Dan Abnett hinted that he didn't die in his interview): 




And the loyalist elements of the Traitor Legions being the 'Nemesis' of the Traitor Legions? Loken Vs Abaddon?


----------



## Inquisitor Malaclypse (Dec 6, 2008)

Nemesis could be about the Fall of the Eldar and the rise of She Who Thirsts: Slaanesh. of course, i don't know when the awakening of Slaanesh and the creation of the Eye of Terror falls in the Heresy time line, but it's close.

the last audiobook also came out as a 'chapbook', so if you didn't get to buy the audio book, you could buy the short story.

i wouldn't doubt that the Ravenguard story will probably be short (the Lightning Tower and the Dark King together were less than 20 pages) so if it's an audiobook, it won't be a detriment to the story arc.

i would imagine audiobooks are pretty popular with people who drive cars long distances, and like it was also smartly mentioned, no one is making any one buy the upcoming audio book.

i can't wait.

i just want one story about the White Scars....


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Loken will be back! Yay!


----------



## Emperorsheresy (Feb 4, 2009)

james swallow is the blood angels books author. that duznt neccesarily mean anything but its possible it could end up being something with them.


and by child of the emperor
"EDIT2: It also could involve Loken's return (Dan Abnett hinted that he didn't die in his interview):""

theres one paragraph in the book where u last hear about him, galaxy in flames i think maybe, where it says that the one dreadnought is still alive deep underneath one of the buildings, so he may come up and find some1 there or something, thatd be another book at least


----------



## weasly (Jun 18, 2008)

Man theres a lot of love for Loken, but I myself don't share it. Not to say i hate him, I just hope he is and stays dead. :shok:. Abnett mentions "triumph" at the end is this the name of the last book that has already been decided. TBH I think it would work in McNeill writes Imperial/Chaos side and then Abnett writes the other. The different writing styles should make them quite different. IMO McNeil is better, but it seems Abnett is the stronger favourite. 

Nemesis could be many things. Hopefully it isn't a DA book, because they feature as the worst HH books. A lot of hate for Abyss though, i guess the story is slightly ludicrous but I liked it anyway.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Nemesis could possibly be the conclusion to the Dark angels saga
Jonson vs Luther
Zakaeil vs his brother that became the chaplain
I doubt it due to the recent release of fallen angels but its very plausible

So more likely to be a run in to horus attacking the imperial palace.
Maybe the emperor and horus preparing for war?

On Loken i'm with weasly
I think Loken was great but i would very much like him to stay dead
It just seems farcical to have someone come back from that sort of injury
Though they always left it ambiguous so as to give them the choice.
If he comes back I wont cheer but i wont cry either


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Im now starting to think its about the Night Lords. In Lord of the Night it was heavily implied that Curze had a split personality, one being the Night Haunter; Child of Chaos, and one being Konrad Curze, the Man of Justice.

Im starting to think Nemesis refers to this split personality and what it represents on a larger scale (Good Vs Evil) - And also seeing as there has been literally no mention of Curze or the Night Lords thus far in the novels, it seems plausable.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Right well... Its now Confirmed... Nemesis is set post-Isstvan V and is about a team of assassins trying to assassinate Horus. However at the same time an assassin has his sights on the Emperor:....

"After Istvaan V, Horus declares outright war against the Imperium. In the shadows of the Emperor's Palace, powerful figures convene. Their plan - to send a team of assassins to execute the arch-traitor Horus and end the war for the galaxy of mankind before it's even begun. But what they cannot know is that another assassin is abroad already, with his sights firmly set on killing the Emperor."


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Yep, the cover is on Black Libraries Facebook guys:victory:


----------



## Xtr4M1nty (Sep 27, 2009)

Woot!

BL we love you!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I am quite looking forward to it myself  Does anyone else think that the Cover-Art doesn't match a HH novel though?

LINK 

(I would have posted the image itself but my laptop is slowly breaking and errors are cropping up here, there and everywhere!)


----------



## Carlsberg46 (Jun 23, 2009)

'After the horrors of Istvaan V, Horus declares outright war against the Imperium. In the shadows of the Emperor's Palace, powerful figures convene.Their plan is to send a team of assassins to execute the arch-traitor Horus and end the war for the galaxy of mankind before it's even begun. But what they cannot know is that another assassin is abroad already, with his sights firmly set on killing the Emperor.'

This is from the Black Library website. Basic synopsis of what will happen in Nemesis. ASSASSINS!


----------



## Carlsberg46 (Jun 23, 2009)

'Amidst the galaxy-wide war of the Great Crusade, the Emperor castigates the Word Bearers for their worship. Distraught at this judgement, Lorgar and his Legion seek another path while devastating world after world, venting their fury and fervour on the battlefield. Their search for a new purpose leads them to the edge of the material universe, where they meet ancient forces far more powerful than they could have imagined. Having set out to illuminate the Imperium, the corruption of Chaos takes hold and their path to damnation begins. Unbeknownst to the Word Bearers, their quest for truth contains the very roots of heresy…'

This one is from The First Heretic description off the BL website. WORD BEARERS!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

The Synopsis of _Nemesis_ has been around for months now, and _The First Heretic_'s has been up since the BL site went up. But thanks for posting them anyway (also next time remember we have an edit button, so it saves double-posting)


----------



## ShadowMatt (Sep 9, 2008)

My memory's a little fuzzy, but wasn't there a _Nemesis_ weapon mentioned in one of the earlier HH books? I think it was infused with chaos energy/psychic power or whatever and tuned in to slay a specific individual. Seems like the kind of weapon an assassin would use.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

If your in GW anytime there is the new releases book and Nemesis is in there
Its a great little read
very dramatic but still have a secret feeling i will be dissapointed


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Nemesis looks good, from what I've read of it it seems well written. I have only seen a few pages mind you. Erebus sends an assassin to terra, or at least its highly implied that he sends one after a failed plot against horus.

To be honest I am more looking forward to The First Heretic, Lorgar's always been this shadowy figure as far as mass confirmed fluff it would be nice to see what made him choose the things he chose.


----------

